# I need a Nick Diaz Banner and Avy



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

100k points and rep for whoever makes me the best Nick Diaz AVY and banner for my sig.

100k for the banner

100k for the avy

Thank you in advance:thumbsup: 

Robb


----------



## J Stokes (Jul 17, 2007)

robb2140 said:


> 100k points and rep for whoever makes me the best Nick Diaz AVY and banner for my sig.
> 
> 100k for the banner
> 
> ...


Don't tell me your the one who got Nick Diaz in the draft...


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

He did, and if you would be a little more active you might get your fighter soon!!


----------



## J Stokes (Jul 17, 2007)

OrtizBoy said:


> He did, and if you would be a little more active you might get your fighter soon!!


I never get my favorite fighter its BS. Oh and btw, I do have a fighter, so get off my nutz. Its Evan Tanner. Robb you wanna switch? Lol, probably not.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Cool he is pretty good. I got as you see, Dean lister.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

J Stokes said:


> I never get my favorite fighter its BS. Oh and btw, I do have a fighter, so get off my nutz. Its Evan Tanner. Robb you wanna switch? Lol, probably not.


No, Nick Diaz is my fav fighter as well, Karo was already taken and he is my other favorite.

Nothing wrong with bieng Evan Tanner, he is the man:thumbsup:


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

I figure its time for me to start GFX again, I'll get right on this for you.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

robb2140 said:


> 100k points and rep for whoever makes me the best Nick Diaz AVY and banner for my sig.
> 
> 100k for the banner
> 
> ...


What size do you want them?

What a shame to get rid of Soda Popinski. He'd kick Nick Diaz's a**.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*War Diaz Avatar*

Here's an avatar


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*Diaz sig*

Here's a sig


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

raymardo said:


> What size do you want them?


 as big as they allow.

I am atotal n00b when it comes to graphic design, so I wouldn't even know what numbers to tell you.



raymardo said:


> What a shame to get rid of Soda Popinski. He'd kick Nick Diaz's a**.


I know, just the thought makes me shed a tear. i am really going to miss Sodapop . I'm still on the fence about taking him down.

the Lee Ermy Avy is pretty sweet too!


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

I'll pick the best one in a few days, I wanna see some other choices before I committ.


Nice work raymardo:thumbsup:


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

not my best at all, Evil Ash will tell you that, but hopefully I can get an avy that looks good.:confused05:


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

robb2140 said:


> I know, just the thought makes me shed a tear. i am really going to miss Sodapop . I'm still on the fence about taking him down.
> 
> the Lee Ermy Avy is pretty sweet too!


If you do, I might steal him! LOL


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Since your my bro in the project, I'll try and make you something real nice.


----------

